# engine management light



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Hi, our Fiat 2.8 jtd 2005 van has developed and engine light prob. Light flashes on when engine is pulling hard then goes off when pressures off. Also the pipe to air intake blows off not always when engine light on. Any ideas.


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Probably the issues are linked. Get it plugged in and checked, it may be a breather issue or air pressure problem. These things have a habit of getting worse and can end up causing further engine management problems.
TJ


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Management light came on my scudao last week.
Diagnosed a EGR ptoblem.

Dave p


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I had a problem a few weeks ago the management light came on when the engine was under load ie hills . I had a small hole in the turbo hose very easy fix .


Paul


----------

